# 93 King Cab Didnt Start



## 93hardbodyd21 (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey I've got a 93 Nissan Hardbody automatic with overdrive, 2.4 L 4 cyl. Last night I was at a friends house and we were going on a beer run. Well when I first attempted to start my truck, it didn't start. Then I tried again and it did like there was no problem. However, when we came out of the beer store it failed to start. We tried using cables it still wouldn't start. Now here's the thing, it won't even turnover. But the headlights, interior lights, gauges, everything still comes on. What's my problem? I was thinking it might be the starter, is that common on these trucks? Help...PLEASE!


----------

